# Digital subscription emails



## darrin1200 (Jan 23, 2022)

Did anyone else recently receive a bunch of machinist related digital subscriptions. I got 3 in my inbox this morning, saying thank you for subscribing.
They are from “Village Press Publications”.

Just curious, as this is the only machinist group I am actively on.


----------



## Tom O (Jan 23, 2022)

Nope


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 23, 2022)

Maybe your BIL signed you up


----------



## Janger (Jan 23, 2022)

This was not the forum. I would change your email password.


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 23, 2022)

This could have come from anyone in your contacts list, sounds like someone did you a favor (note of sarcasm) and signed you up. Don't open any of the links.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 23, 2022)

I agree with other advice given here. Change your email password using another computer, don't click on any links, and send future messages to junk. If it's too late and you already clicked on a link, disconnect from the internet and restore from a backup asap.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 24, 2022)

Don’t worry guys. I never click on anything I don’t know. 
I get this kind of junk spam all the time, it was just curious because I got three machinist ones at the same time.
The machinist clue, for the spammers, could have come from a number of places. Such as my amazon account or Facebook. This email is primarily for my business, so I can’t readily just change it. I’ll just keep sending suspicious mail to the junk pile.


----------

